# Spoilers from other cars



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone has taken a spoiler off of a civic EX of same year and put it on their sentra b14. I really like how they look and it would be alot cheaper than buying a new one. There are a few civic models with more curved spoilers which would match the curve of my sentra. Are they a good fit or is there another car that has a good fitting spoiler?

Thanks,
- Aaron


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well for my B13 im thinking of getting a spoiler off of a Oz Ed. Lancer. I still have to measure the distance of the mounting points but i think it will look good. Almost the same shape as a stock one but the slightest bit taller and sportier which IMO will look hot.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Mod_That_Sentra said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has taken a spoiler off of a civic EX of same year and put it on their sentra b14. I really like how they look and it would be alot cheaper than buying a new one. There are a few civic models with more curved spoilers which would match the curve of my sentra. Are they a good fit or is there another car that has a good fitting spoiler?
> 
> Thanks,
> - Aaron


I have an extra stock spoiler for the 200 with led if you want it PMMe?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Stillen wing for B14s. Rare, looks nice and guaranteed to fit


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://search.ebay.com/sentra-spoil...tZQ2d1QQsadisZ200QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZunknown


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like that Stillen wing, thats the first time i see a pic of it from the back of the car. Its actually a lot higher than my 200sx spoiler (on my sentra )


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

The stillen wing does not fit in the stock locations!!! Thats BS>>> You have to fill old holes and drill new ones for the stillen one.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

If you're looking for a spoiler from another car, you might want to find one with a slightly slanted trunk. If anything, I ask that you stay away from the touring style spoiler. On our cars- its just plain fugly. 

Your best bet would be either Stillen- which you've seen, the Drag/Drift spoiler created by Syndicate (Correct me if I'm wrong) or the GTR.

Here's a couple shots of the GTR- though not as good as others.

*Side*









*Inside view*









*Rear*









If anything, I'll say that the Stillen sits perhaps an inch or two higher than stock and the GTR is about an inch or two higher than the Stillen.

Either way, you can't go wrong with either decision (never seen the Drift one in person) but they def. flow with the car. Also, if you need better pics (of the GTR actually on a 200) check out Turbo200's ride.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Plus the drift one covers stock mounting holes and mounts in 3 of the 6 STOCK mounting holes. And yes it does flow really nicley. Thanks~!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I would want one like the GTR but not as tall, basicly a stock one without the middle tower thing.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> The stillen wing does not fit in the stock locations!!! Thats BS>>> You have to fill old holes and drill new ones for the stillen one.


Correct! I wish I had known that before ordering it. but, it came out ok anyway. The wing is made for B14s without an OEM wing.


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> I would want one like the GTR but not as tall, basicly a stock one without the middle tower thing.


Yeah, thats basically what I want also. I dont like the middle bar thing, and I want it about 6 inches high with a LED. Thats why I like the civic spoilers. I know 99SE-L has a Erebuni spoiler #399 for sale, that one looks pretty good. I do want to get the GTR body kit so I would like something that goes with that. So maybe the GTR spoiler would be my best choice.

- Aaron


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

You might call this ricey, but I have always liked the 3pc wing they make for Hondas and Acuras, they sit up, and flow with the side and rear of the car. I always wondered if it would look right.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> If you're looking for a spoiler from another car, you might want to find one with a slightly slanted trunk. If anything, I ask that you stay away from the touring style spoiler. On our cars- its just plain fugly.
> 
> Your best bet would be either Stillen- which you've seen, the Drag/Drift spoiler created by Syndicate (Correct me if I'm wrong) or the GTR.
> 
> ...


The GTR Wing looks hot 
Now im thinking of getting one for my car lol


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> The GTR Wing looks hot
> Now im thinking of getting one for my car lol


Nah brah. Yours looks hot as is  Then again the GTR would look hot too since yours looks like mine on steriods (minus the headlights and tails) 

If you ever get it (for anyone) tell the shop to use extra bondo or some extra strong adhesive on the brakelight. Without it, it'll keep popping out from strong winds and the like


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

The drag/drift spoiler..? Isn't that an aluminum one? Or is that a fiberglass I've just never seen? Picture?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Acceler8ter said:



> The drag/drift spoiler..? Isn't that an aluminum one? Or is that a fiberglass I've just never seen? Picture?


syndicatekustomz.com, there is a pic on his site. I might have spelled it wrong


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> Nah brah. Yours looks hot as is  Then again the GTR would look hot too since yours looks like mine on steriods (minus the headlights and tails)
> 
> If you ever get it (for anyone) tell the shop to use extra bondo or some extra strong adhesive on the brakelight. Without it, it'll keep popping out from strong winds and the like


hehe
mine is a stock 200sx spoiler 
Since my car will probobly get repainted this summer..and since i have some damage to the spoiler (from the garage door closing onto the car) so maybe instead of fixing this spoiler i could get the GTR one


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> The stillen wing does not fit in the stock locations!!! Thats BS>>> You have to fill old holes and drill new ones for the stillen one.



Scorch, what do you think of this... Think it would work on a b14?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7958676787&category=33638


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

www.spoilerdepot.com


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Scorch, what do you think of this... Think it would work on a b14?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7958676787&category=33638


we dont have a boxed off trunk
so im not sure how good that would look


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think it would look pretty good but im not gonna be the 1st one to try it lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i think it would look pretty good but im not gonna be the 1st one to try it lol


maybe get someone to photoshop it? I don't like it at all but who knows.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

Mod_That_Sentra said:


> Yeah, thats basically what I want also. I dont like the middle bar thing, and I want it about 6 inches high with a LED. Thats why I like the civic spoilers. I know 99SE-L has a Erebuni spoiler #399 for sale, that one looks pretty good. I do want to get the GTR body kit so I would like something that goes with that. So maybe the GTR spoiler would be my best choice.
> 
> - Aaron


I bought that spoiler from 99SE-L a couple weeks ago.. the green one. It flows really well with the car and the led looks so much better than stock trunk mounted brake light. I have yet to take time to install it. Gonna shave the stock third brake light off the trunk before paint comes.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Stillen wing for B14s. Rare, looks nice and guaranteed to fit


hmm, wonder if its anyway possible to remove that center piece?.. dremel that sucker off :loser: 

it would look alot better without that center peice

time to go hunting


----------



## Nismo_Joe (Feb 23, 2005)

As odd as this may sound, I had an early 90's Dodge Neon OEM spoiler on my NX for about 2 years. Surprisingly, it follows the curve of the NX's hatch almost perfectly. I finally upgraded to a JSP unit because I got sick of everyone thinking it was the stock spoiler and not giving a care.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nismo_Joe said:


> As odd as this may sound, I had an early 90's Dodge Neon OEM spoiler on my NX for about 2 years. Surprisingly, it follows the curve of the NX's hatch almost perfectly. I finally upgraded to a JSP unit because I got sick of everyone thinking it was the stock spoiler and not giving a care.


That's not odd at all. I can't remember what the early 90s Neon spoiler looks like. My brother put a 95+ neon spoiler on his chysler cirrus and, with the lowered stance, it looks aggressive as a mofo. Some cars pull if off, some don't. Its just difficult to find one that would work with a damn slanted trunk. I think the engineers were thinking of sagging butts when they put that on the altima and sentra *lol*


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

soccrstar said:


> hmm, wonder if its anyway possible to remove that center piece?.. dremel that sucker off :loser:
> 
> it would look alot better without that center peice
> 
> time to go hunting


You could cut off the center piece and fill in the hole but since the Stillen wing is flat, you might see sagging later on... and the middle post is where the LED wiring runs through.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

when my friend gets his new spoiler mounted and everything i get his old one off an 03 eclipse and the bracket holes sit just between the lines of the trunk and should look nicely when done ill post pics when i get it


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

i know this has been about the B14, but i have been thinking about trying a stock G20 spoiler on my B13. it looks like it would be a perfect match, but i'm not sure about the length. i have to find a cheap one somewhere and give it a try.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

I put an Altima spoiler on my B14


























Pictures suck though.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> I put an Altima spoiler on my B14
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually doesn't look that bad.. Looks like Syn's drift concept.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Do the mounting holes line up for the alti spoiler?


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Nope, no holes at all, they were all made.

Only the one from the center we used, the other two are just in, we could not get to them from the other side so we put 2 big self-perforating screws from the trunk into the spoiler.

Quite a job actually, got scared a few times but it worked out all right.

:cheers:

At least i got something, which at least i think it's nice and not like anyone else's.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, I think it looks great.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> That actually doesn't look that bad.. Looks like Syn's drift concept.


It does look like theres huh ?.......if you could do fiberglass work and blend it into the trunk more it would look cool.....

Anywho, good thinking..... :thumbup:
P.S. Dont forget to seal the holes where u drilled into and what not...just to make sure water wont get in your trunk.....any type of silicon sealer will work....


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> It does look like theres huh ?.......if you could do fiberglass work and blend it into the trunk more it would look cool.....
> 
> Anywho, good thinking..... :thumbup:
> P.S. Dont forget to seal the holes where u drilled into and what not...just to make sure water wont get in your trunk.....any type of silicon sealer will work....


Silicone baby ! did already.

*Right now i'm going to work something with the taillights but i'm still looking for an extra pair of "pre-enjoyed" (i work at a car dealership so i'm not using the word "pre-owned" anymore, lol) tail lights for my 99 sentra, because i know for sure i will break them  .

If anyone have a pair of taillights that will fit my car please let me know.*


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

you work at a dealership ??

Would you be able to hook me up with some TQ members off a 93 nx2000 ??


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

What u mean ?

Just started here, lol, can't even do paperwork yet

...sorry -_-


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> you work at a dealership ??
> 
> Would you be able to hook me up with some TQ members off a 93 nx2000 ??


Dude go look at your post. You are tripping over nothing...


----------



## sent95 (May 16, 2005)

You want something nice, i thought the Subie WRX spoiler looked nice for my car, with the led..will post pics when new camera comes.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I think this would look pretty good, it isn't 3 feet tall-

http://www.spoilerdepot.com/Catalog.asp?A=20&S=18131.jpg&idProduct=277&idMakeTemp=&idModelTemp=&idB=

I happen to fancy this one the best. It is like the SKZ Drift one but is more toned down-

http://www.spoilerdepot.com/Catalog.asp?A=20&S=31124.jpg&idProduct=548&idMakeTemp=&idModelTemp=&idB=


----------

